# Apostas Temperaturas 17/18 julho 2021



## David sf (14 Jul 2021 às 18:45)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas registadas nos dias 17 e 18 de julho (sábado e domingo).

Desta vez propomos um concurso em moldes ligeiramente diferentes do que é habitual. Assim, pedimos para o dia 17 de julho as temperaturas máximas e mínimas registadas e para o dia 18 de julho as temperaturas instantâneas em dois momentos do dia: às 13h (12UTC) e às 22h (21UTC).

As estações seleccionadas são:

1 – Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro - IPMA
2 – Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe - IPMA
3 – Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
4 – Penhas Douradas - IPMA
5 – Oliveira do Hospital (CIM) - IPMA
6 – Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde - IPMA
7 – Proença-a-Nova - IPMA
8 – Portalegre - IPMA
9 – Santa Cruz (Aeródromo) - IPMA
10 – Setúbal - IPMA
11 – Aljezur - IPMA
12 – Madeira, Bica da Cana - IPMA

*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das quatro temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e termina às* 23:59 de sexta-feira, dia 16*;

* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;

* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia.

Exemplo:

No dia 11, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 12 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 11 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;

Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;

* Caso o valor instantâneo da temperatura esteja em falta e haja dados da hora anterior e da seguinte será considerado a média desse valor. Caso não haja registo da hora anterior e/ou da seguinte a EM não será contabilizada;

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;

* Edições de posts de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.

*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas (atenção que isto mudou).

----------------

Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)
LMO_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
MCV_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
PIN_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
PDO_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
OHP_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
FFZ_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
PNV_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
POR_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
SCZ_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
SET_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
ALJ_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w
BCN_xx,x_yy,y_zz,z_ww,w

----------------

Sendo:
xx,x: temperatura máxima do sábado
yy,y: temperatura mínima no sábado
zz,z: temperatura às 13h de domingo
ww,w: temperatura às 22h de domingo.

Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2021 às 22:10)

@"Charneca" Mundial 
LMO_29,2_13,5_24,6_19,8
MCV_37,9_17,3_34,4_26,3
PIN_40,8_20,1_37,7_29,2
PDO_30,6_17,1_27,4_19,3
OHP_37,5_18,8_29,1_17,8
FFZ_30,2_16,7_26,3_18,6
PNV_40,3_26,2_34,6_22,1
POR_36,9_24,2_30,8_22,4
SCZ_23,6_16,5_21,9_17,4
SET_33,8_19,4_29,3_19,9
ALJ_28,6_16,7_25,9_16,2
BCN_24,6_12,8_24,2_12,3


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2021 às 17:16)

*joralentejano*
LMO_29,8_16,3_25,9_18,8
MCV_36,4_16,1_31,4_25,9
PIN_40,6_20,4_34,3_28,1
PDO_29,5_18,7_26,6_18,4
OHP_38,3_16,3_29,6_17,5
FFZ_29,1_15,2_23,2_17,6
PNV_39,4_24,6_34,5_25,7
POR_37,3_24,8_33,9_26,3
SCZ_23,5_16,7_19,1_17,8
SET_34,6_19,3_30,5_20,2
ALJ_24,9_15,6_21,8_17,1
BCN_24,2_12,3_22,9_14,1


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2021 às 19:31)

* Dan *
LMO_28,7_12,7_24,2_18,6
MCV_36,5_15,9_32,1_25,5
PIN_40,0_19,5_34,8_27,2
PDO_28,5_18,1_26,3_17,6
OHP_38,4_14,3_28,6_18,1
FFZ_28,6_15,0_23,8_18,1
PNV_40,1_25,3_33,6_25,6
POR_38,5_24,9_33,3_25,8
SCZ_22,7_16,5_19,3_17,1
SET_36,3_19,8_31,2_21,3
ALJ_27,3_14,2_23,8_16,3
BCN_24,2_12,3_23,3_16,4


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2021 às 22:13)

Ricardo Carvalho 

LMO_29,4_14,5_24,9_18,3
MCV_36,9_17,4_31,9_25,1
PIN_39,8_21,1_35,6_24,6
PDO_31,6_16,3_26,4_18,1
OHP_36,3_18,1_27,2_17,0
FFZ_29,7_15,7_25,3_17,8
PNV_38,8_24,2_31,6_22,1
POR_37,9_23,3_29,2_22,7
SCZ_23,8_17,5_22,9_17,2
SET_36,7_21,3_28,2_19,7
ALJ_28,9_14,7_23,9_16,1
BCN_24,5_12,4_22,2_14,9

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2021 às 23:37)

*AnDré*
LMO_31,9_15,9_27,4_19,0
MCV_34,1_16,5_28,8_19,8
PIN_41,0_20,1_35,3_28,5
PDO_30,2_18,8_25,1_18,6
OHP_39,1_17,5_31,5_19,4
FFZ_27,8_15,5_21,5_16,8
PNV_38,5_22,0_33,6_22,2
POR_35,6_23,5_30,9_22,5
SCZ_22,3_17,1_19,8_17,1
SET_33,5_18,2_28,5_17,9
ALJ_30,2_13,2_24,1_16,9
BCN_24,5_13,6_22,3_15,4


----------



## David sf (16 Jul 2021 às 08:58)

*David sf*
LMO_30,0_17,5_27,5_19,0
MCV_37,0_17,5_33,0_25,0
PIN_40,0_19,0_32,5_27,5
PDO_29,5_17,5_23,5_18,0
OHP_38,5_18,5_31,5_18,0
FFZ_26,0_16,0_21,0_18,0
PNV_39,5_25,0_36,5_24,0
POR_37,0_24,5_33,5_23,5
SCZ_22,5_16,5_20,0_17,0
SET_34,0_18,0_29,5_20,0
ALJ_28,0_13,5_24,5_17,5
BCN_25,5_13,5_24,0_14,0


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2021 às 14:14)

*RStorm *
LMO_29,6_14,2_26,5_18,2
MCV_37,2_16,3_34,7_23,1
PIN_39,5_18,8_32,1_25,6
PDO_29,7_16,2_24,4_17,3
OHP_36,4_18,9_29,5_17,1
FFZ_26,6_16,8_21,9_18,0
PNV_39,3_24,8_36,9_24,5
POR_36,7_24,3_33,6_23,8
SCZ_22,2_16,0_19,9_16,5
SET_34,6_18,2_29,1_19,2
ALJ_27,5_12,9_23,7_17,2
BCN_24,7_13,3_24,2_14,5


----------



## meteo (16 Jul 2021 às 14:25)

*meteo*
LMO_32,5_18,0_28,0_20,0
MCV_37,0_18,0_33,5_26,5
PIN_40,0_17,0_33,0_26,5
PDO_32,0_18,0_24,5_18,5
OHP_37,5_19,0_30,0_19,0
FFZ_27,0_16,5_21,5_18,0
PNV_39,5_23,5_35,5_24,5
POR_38,0_24,0_32,5_24,0
SCZ_24,0_17,0_19,5_17,5
SET_34,0_18,5_28,0_20,5
ALJ_27,5_13,5_24,0_17,0
BCN_28,5_13,5_21,5_15,0


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2021 às 15:40)

*MSantos*
LMO_29,0_15,0_27,0_19,5
MCV_36,5_18,0_32,5_24,5
PIN_39,5_20,0_34,5_27,0
PDO_29,0_16,0_24_17,5
OHP_37,0_18,0_29,5_17,0
FFZ_26,5_15,5_22,5_17,5
PNV_39,0_23,5_36,0_24,0
POR_37,0_24,0_32.5_23,0
SCZ_23,0_17,0_22,0_18,5
SET_35,0_18,0_28,0_19,0
ALJ_27,0_13,0_23,0_17,0
BCN_28,0_13,5_21,5_14,0


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2021 às 16:03)

*Davidmpb*

LMO_29,9_17,7_27,4_18,8
MCV_37,2_17,6_33,0_24,7
PIN_40,3_18,7_32,6_27,7
PDO_29,5_17,6_23,4_17,7
OHP_38,6_18,7_31,3_18,0
FFZ_26,4_16,0_21,3_17,6
PNV_39,8_24,8_36,5_23,7
POR_37,6_25,3_33,6_23,5
SCZ_22,6_16,6_20,2_17,1
SET_34,3_18,4_29,5_19,6
ALJ_28,2_13,7_24,5_17,5
BCN_25,6_13,7_24,2_14,2


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2021 às 16:16)

*Gilmet*
LMO_27,8_14,2_23,5_14,1
MCV_35,9_15,2_32,5_20,8
PIN_38,9_18,3_33,6_22,5
PDO_26,5_16,0_21,3_13,8
OHP_38,4_16,9_31,8_18,2
FFZ_31,8_15,5_25,2_16,7
PNV_39,4_24,2_33,8_26,5
POR_38,2_24,8_31,9_25,6
SCZ_23,9_15,0_22,1_15,5
SET_32,5_17,2_26,9_19,6
ALJ_30,7_13,4_27,6_16,1
BCN_26,8_14,2_23,9_13,6


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 17:05)

*N_Fig*
LMO_29,9_15,5_25,9_18,5
MCV_36,5_17,1_32,6_24,4
PIN_39,8_19,4_33,8_27,1
PDO_29,6_16,9_24,9_18,0
OHP_37,5_18,1_29,7_18,6
FFZ_27,9_15,7_23,1_18,1
PNV_39,3_24,5_34,8_24,6
POR_37,3_24,1_31,8_24,7
SCZ_23,2_16,4_20,6_17,3
SET_34,3_18,8_28,8_19,9
ALJ_27,8_13,7_24,2_17,0
BCN_26,0_13,2_22,4_14,4


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2021 às 17:31)

*Nickname*
LMO_30,7_11,7_25,2_17,6
MCV_35,5_17,9_32,5_24,5
PIN_41,6_20,5_35,8_26,2
PDO_30,5_19,7_27,3_18,6
OHP_39,4_16,3_31,6_20,1
FFZ_26,6_16,0_22,8_16,1
PNV_41,1_23,3_34,6_26,6
POR_37,7_23,9_34,3_23,8
SCZ_23,7_15,5_22,3_15,1
SET_37,3_18,8_29,2_22,3
ALJ_30,3_13,2_26,8_14,3
BCN_25,2_15,3_23,3_17,4


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2021 às 17:59)

*david 6*
LMO_30,0_17,0_27,1_19,3
MCV_36,5_18,2_35,0_19,0
PIN_39,8_17,1_35,6_20,5
PDO_28,6_18,2_26,2_17,1
OHP_38,5_17,3_30,8_16,2
FFZ_25,7_14,9_22,2_15,9
PNV_37,5_25,6_35,0_23,5
POR_35,9_24,9_34,5_21,3
SCZ_23,5_16,0_21,5_15,0
SET_32,6_16,2_28,9_17,6
ALJ_26,5_11,0_23,6_15,1
BCN_28,5_15,2_24,2_14,5


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jul 2021 às 18:53)

*guimeixen*
LMO_31,0_15,5_27,6_20,2
MCV_36,7_19,5_32,8_31,8
PIN_41,4_21,2_35,1_30,6
PDO_29,3_17,4_26,2_19,0
OHP_39,8_19,9_30,3_18,6
FFZ_25,8_15,4_21,4_16,3
PNV_38,3_26,2_34,5_28,9
POR_36,9_25,9_33,3_25,6
SCZ_19,7_16,3_17,8_16,5
SET_32,0_15,5_25,3_18,7
ALJ_23,5_14,1_17,2_16,4
BCN_29,9_15,4_24,3_16,3


----------



## pimigas (16 Jul 2021 às 19:40)

*pimigas*
LMO_30,1_15,6_22,9_14,5
MCV_34,9_16,9_30,6_22,4
PIN_40,0_18,2_31,3_24,5
PDO_27,6_17,0_22,9_15,1
OHP_39,0_16,9_33,1_19,6
FFZ_27,1_15,1_22,9_17,8
PNV_38,2_25,5_33,8_24,1
POR_36,3_23,1_32,5_22,8
SCZ_22,5_14,8_19,4_18,3
SET_33,3_15,8_21,4_19,1
ALJ_26,3_10,7_23,8_15,5
BCN_28,0_13,4_27,9_15,5


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2021 às 19:56)

*algarvio1980*
LMO_30,1_18,5_27,7_22,5
MCV_36,8_18,3_32,7_25,5
PIN_40,5_21,0_35,5_26,5
PDO_28,0_17,0_23,7_17,0
OHP_38,0_18,2_30,5_18,8
FFZ_28,0_16,2_23,0_18,5
PNV_40,0_24,5_35,5_24,0
POR_38,0_24,8_34,0_23,0
SCZ_24,0_17,0_21,9_18,3
SET_35,0_18,2_28,0_19,0
ALJ_30,0_12,0_23,3_16,7
BCN_28,1_13,5_20,8_14,0


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Jul 2021 às 20:00)

*Jorge_scp*
LMO_31,3_16,6_28,2_20,8
MCV_37,0_17,5_33,4_25,3
PIN_41,3_17,8_34,0_26,5
PDO_29,5_18,5_25,6_20,0
OHP_38,8_16,6_32,1_20,0
FFZ_27,2_13,7_23,7_18,2
PNV_38,3_26,6_35,1_23,0
POR_37,0_23,1_34,4_23,7
SCZ_21,6_14,1_20,6_17,9
SET_32,7_15,5_29,5_18,0
ALJ_27,6_10,5_23,6_17,7
BCN_28,0_15,0_25,0_15,0


----------



## Sleet (16 Jul 2021 às 20:18)

*Sleet*
LMO_30,9_16,2_26,4_16,6
MCV_35,6_18,1_33,2_19,5
PIN_41,0_20,8_38,4_21,0
PDO_29,4_14,2_27,1_17,2
OHP_37,8_20,1_35,6_23,4
FFZ_34,3_17,2_31,2_18,7
PNV_37,6_18,1_34,1_21,6
POR_37,1_22,3_34,4_23,0
SCZ_25,1_16,2_23,9_18,1
SET_32,3_18,2_29,4_19,9
ALJ_26,7_16,4_25,5_17,1
BCN_27,4_14,1_26,0_16,5


----------



## David sf (17 Jul 2021 às 09:56)

Segue o "apanhado" de todas as apostas. Se detectarem algum erro, avisem sff:


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2021 às 09:18)

Bom dia.

Temperaturas máximas e mínimas registadas ontem:






Classificações de ontem. Máximas:






Mínimas:






Acumulado:


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2021 às 17:13)

Temperaturas registadas até agora:






Classificação parcial - domingo às 13h:






Classificação acumulada até ao momento:


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2021 às 17:36)

Só hoje é que vi, que as temperaturas de hoje eram as 13 e às 22h, não li o regulamento.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 17:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só hoje é que vi, que as temperaturas de hoje eram as 13 e às 22h, não li o regulamento.


Eu primeiro pensei que era mais tarde, porque não li que era UTC, mas corrigi a tempo. Acho que hoje não me vou safar tão mal, mas não me perdoo pela maneira como não previ o nevoeiro ontem aqui na Figueira e o efeito que ele teve a baixar as temperaturas


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2021 às 17:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu primeiro pensei que era mais tarde, porque não li que era UTC, mas corrigi a tempo. Acho que hoje não me vou safar tão mal, mas não me perdoo pela maneira como não previ o nevoeiro ontem aqui na Figueira e o efeito que ele teve a baixar as temperaturas


Pois, eu não li mesmo que as temperaturas de hoje eram às 13 e às 22h, se ficar entre os 12 primeiros já me dou por satisfeito, pois permite-me escolher uma estação no próximo concurso, mas se não der paciência, isto é só um passatempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2021 às 18:30)

Vou aguardar pelo fim, mas se a acontecer a profecia duas vezes seguidas, já começo a desconfiar.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2021 às 18:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou aguardar pelo fim, mas se a acontecer a profecia duas vezes seguidas, já começo a desconfiar.


Qual profecia?


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2021 às 18:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só hoje é que vi, que as temperaturas de hoje eram as 13 e às 22h, não li o regulamento.



olha pois é , não vi isso também....


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2021 às 18:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Qual profecia?



Tens aguardar pelo resultado da última aposta, está renhido e nem pode acontecer, mas vai por um belo caminho.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2021 às 19:35)

Para mim até não estava a correr muito mal, mas acho que me vou espalhar ao comprido na temperatura às 21h UTC. Só em Macedo de Cavaleiros, devo errar por uns 6 ou 7ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2021 às 21:12)

Bem, para uma primeira vez não está mal para mim...  Até estou à frente de peritos neste tipo de campeonatos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2021 às 21:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bem, para uma primeira vez não está mal para mim...  Até estou à frente de peritos neste tipo de campeonatos!



Estás a querer denegrir a imagem aqui do perito, ai ai.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 22:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bem, para uma primeira vez não está mal para mim...  Até estou à frente de peritos neste tipo de campeonatos!


E foste o primeiro a apostar. Já eu quando ganhei no concurso passado fui dos últimos a apostar, e fui ver e quem ganhou no anterior em 2018 também foi dos últimos a fazer a aposta, acho que as bonificações para quem aposta primeiro poderiam ser maiores


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2021 às 22:24)

N_Fig disse:


> E foste o primeiro a apostar. Já eu quando ganhei no concurso passado fui dos últimos a apostar, e fui ver e quem ganhou no anterior em 2018 também foi dos últimos a fazer a aposta, acho que as bonificações para quem aposta primeiro poderiam ser maiores


As temperaturas na maioria das estações tiveram abaixo do previsto, por exemplo em Portalegre todos apostaram em mínima tropical e não foi...


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2021 às 22:37)

N_Fig disse:


> E foste o primeiro a apostar. Já eu quando ganhei no concurso passado fui dos últimos a apostar, e fui ver e quem ganhou no anterior em 2018 também foi dos últimos a fazer a aposta, acho que as bonificações para quem aposta primeiro poderiam ser maiores



Não é bem assim. Desta vez, 80% do top-5 e 70% do top-10 estava na primeira metade dos participantes a submeter a aposta (apesar de o vencedor estar na segunda metade).
Faltam apenas os dados da Bica da Cana às 22h, que muito provavelmente se situará acima do valor máximo apostado e portanto não vai alterar nada.


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2021 às 22:52)

Temperaturas registadas:







Classificação parcial referentes às 22h de hoje:






Classificação final:






Mais uma vitória (com vantagem enorme) do @Jorge_scp.


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2021 às 22:55)

E segue o apanhado histórico de todos os concursos:






E o "medalheiro" correspondente:


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2021 às 23:06)

Ainda tive esperança, mas com um erro de 7,0C em Macedo de Cavaleiros, vi logo que ia descambar.

De qualquer forma, o Jorge_scp não deu hipótese. E ganhou com uma larga vantagem. Parabéns!


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 23:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> As temperaturas na maioria das estações tiveram abaixo do previsto, por exemplo em Portalegre todos apostaram em mínima tropical e não foi...


Mas esse tipo de coisas afeta toda a gente, não era a isso que me referia


David sf disse:


> Não é bem assim. Desta vez, 80% do top-5 e 70% do top-10 estava na primeira metade dos participantes a submeter a aposta (apesar de o vencedor estar na segunda metade).
> Faltam apenas os dados da Bica da Cana às 22h, que muito provavelmente se situará acima do valor máximo apostado e portanto não vai alterar nada.


Realmente neste concurso acabou por não se notar tanto como me pareceu à primeira vista, mas mesmo assim acho que quem aposta primeiro sai claramente prejudicado e que a bonificação poderia ser maior
Noutras notícias, lembro-me de há uns anos "acusar" uns membros (creio que o rozzo e o André) de terem contactos dentro do IPMA porque ficavam quase sempre bem-classificados, mas agora que reparo no @Jorge_scp acho que apontei aos alvos errados, 5 vitórias em 15 concursos, 11 vezes no top-5, e desta vez ficou a mais de 10 pontos do segundo classificado, temos um profissional entre nós!


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jul 2021 às 23:36)

Normalmente até aposto um pouco mais cedo para ter direito a bonificação. Desta vez não tive mesmo possibilidades e até correu bem! Obrigado a todos, o meu objectivo nestes concursos, muito mais que ganhar, é continuar sempre a aprender. Conhecer bem a climatologia do nosso país é importante para um meteorologista no IPMA. E não vou mentir, entrei no IPMA há uns meses atrás, e estou muito contente por ter oportunidade de fazer carreira na meteorologia. Mas juro que nos outros concursos ainda não estava por lá!

Muito obrigado também a todos os outros membros que participaram e organizadores.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 23:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Normalmente até aposto um pouco mais cedo para ter direito a bonificação. Desta vez não tive mesmo possibilidades e até correu bem! Obrigado a todos, o meu objectivo nestes concursos, muito mais que ganhar, é continuar sempre a aprender. Conhecer bem a climatologia do nosso país é importante para um meteorologista no IPMA. E não vou mentir, entrei no IPMA há uns meses atrás, e estou muito contente por ter oportunidade de fazer carreira na meteorologia. Mas juro que nos outros concursos ainda não estava por lá!
> 
> Muito obrigado também a todos os outros membros que participaram e organizadores.


Então afinal temos MESMO um profissional, muitos parabéns, espero que tenhas metido este palmarés no currículo, eu se trabalhasse no IPMA só por isto já te contratava


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 23:51)

Noutra nota, isto de termos uma estação das ilhas foi bastante diferente e interessante (embora pessoalmente me tenha espalhado ao comprido com a Bica da Cana ), acho que podia passar a ser obrigatório pelo menos uma estação de cada arquipélago, como já se faz para as outras regiões


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2021 às 23:53)

8* lugar, nada mau, sempre dá para escolher mais uma estação no próximo concurso. 
Esperava que ficasse mais abaixo porque a temperatura máxima na estação de Figueira da Foz ontem e as mínimas de Portalegre ficaram bem abaixo daquilo que apostei e na Bica da Cana aconteceu o oposto. Foram as estações onde os valores que apostei ficaram mais longe da realidade. 
Continuarei a participar nestes concursos sempre que possível porque para além de serem interessantes, também ficamos a conhecer melhor as características de cada local. 

Parabéns ao @Jorge_scp!
Dou também os parabéns ao @N_Fig pela vitória no concurso anterior. 

Que venham mais, 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2021 às 23:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Normalmente até aposto um pouco mais cedo para ter direito a bonificação. Desta vez não tive mesmo possibilidades e até correu bem! Obrigado a todos, o meu objectivo nestes concursos, muito mais que ganhar, é continuar sempre a aprender. Conhecer bem a climatologia do nosso país é importante para um meteorologista no IPMA. E não vou mentir, entrei no IPMA há uns meses atrás, e estou muito contente por ter oportunidade de fazer carreira na meteorologia. Mas juro que nos outros concursos ainda não estava por lá!
> 
> Muito obrigado também a todos os outros membros que participaram e organizadores.



Confessa que o que verdadeiramente importou no CV foi o teu histórico nos concursos aqui do fórum! 
Parabéns e felicidades e agora que tens 'poder' manda lá baixar a temperatura que isto está difícil.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2021 às 23:59)

Fiquei em 12º lugar - para uma primeira vez não está nada mau, e ainda tive a sorte de ficar em 2º nas temperaturas às dez da noite de hoje...


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jul 2021 às 00:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Então afinal temos MESMO um profissional, muitos parabéns, espero que tenhas metido este palmarés no currículo, eu se trabalhasse no IPMA só por isto já te contratava



Obrigado! Um profissional ainda em estágio, com um longo percurso e muito para aprender 

Mas agora que me acusei até tenho medo de participar no próximo concurso, a responsabilidade agora é muito alta


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jul 2021 às 00:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Confessa que o que verdadeiramente importou no CV foi o teu histórico nos concursos aqui do fórum!
> Parabéns e felicidades e agora que tens 'poder' manda lá baixar a temperatura que isto está difícil.



Se me tivesse lembrado disso se calhar tinha sido mais fácil! 

Obrigado pelos votos, é sem dúvida gratificante poder fazer profissionalmente o que se gosta.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2021 às 01:15)

simplesmente o domingo destruiu me, também não reparei que era às 13h e 22h no domingo, o que ainda deve ter ajudado a piorar..., passei de 2º lugar do sábado para 15º no domingo..., parabéns ao pódio 
 (pena ser 13h e 22h)


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2021 às 10:24)

Depois de não ter participado na aposta da semana passada esta não podia deixar escapar! 

Quanto aos resultados, parabéns ao @Jorge_scp, que tem revelado uma grande consistência nestas apostas, revelando que isto não é apenas sorte. Parabéns também ao @David sf por ter dinamizado esta aposta.

Quanto a mim, foi mais um 4 lugar, já lá vão 3, o que me permite estar na escolha de uma estação para a próxima aposta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2021 às 13:36)

Parabéns ao @Jorge_scp pela vitória e ao @David sf  pela iniciativa.

Cá vai a profecia, para quem quiser ganhar na próxima vez  Quem vota a seguir a mim, ganha o concurso, aconteceu no anterior com o @N_Fig e aconteceu neste com o @Jorge_scp , eu só não fiquei nos top3 do fundo da tabela porque alguns meteram água devido aos horários, certamente ficaria lá abaixo. 

No próximo, já sabem quando eu votar, o seguinte ganha o concurso, embora o @Jorge_scp devido à sua eficácia devia começar a ter penalização para equilibrar mais as apostas.


----------

